# What are very useful keyboard shorcuts?



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

If for some reason I did something wrong, then I appoligise in advance.

Anyway, I was hoping people can list down their most useful keyboard shortcuts. They can be nearly anything, but hopefully for Windows XP. If its used in a microsoft products such as MS Word, and Web Browsers, then at least say it works for that program. Here is my own list so far.

Windows Key + Pause/Break = System Properties Window
Windows Key = Brings up the start menu, and helps for people with hidden taskbars.
Alt + Tab = Switch between programs, and faster than using task manager
Ctrl + Alt + Delete = For when you computer is nearly solid frozen (not literely).
Alt + F4 = Close your current program

*For most MS products:*
Ctrl + S = Save
Must admit, you can figure lots of these things out for yourself.

*For Mozzila Firefox:*
Ctrl + W = Close Tab (useful for new windows without any toolbars (like ones used by flash in new windows).
F5 = Refresh Page
Ctrl + F5 = Force Refresh
F11 = Fullscreen
Backspace = Back a page (_only for IE?_)

Just realised, I havnt searched in case there was another thread like this. If so, then id like to keep this thread very clean so we can better it  .


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Neat idea  Although I think it might be more suitable in the* Tech Tips & Tricks* section? What do you think? I can move it there for you.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

So thats why I hardly found anything related in this part of the forums. Go for it then.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Done


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Let me mention a few:

Windows + d = Minimizes all open windows
Windows + F1 = Brings up Help and support Center.
Windows + e = Brings up Windows Explorer.

And of course the three salute to computer,the magical one.....Ctrl + Alt + Del


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;301583

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=keyboard+shortcuts


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

buck52,
Thats a great site, it's the one I printed out as a reference.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Alright, but can you get ones youve used and liked so its not a list of 'all' of available ones. Trying to look at commonly used and helpful ones here.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

I used Alt +Enter to display the properties of a folder and to toggle between full-screen and window mode in QBasic.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Posting if you highlight and paste you can just click Ctrl + V to paste as most everyone knows but if you click Ctrl + B then it will add the Bold code to what you paste.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Alright, but can you get ones youve used and liked so its not a list of 'all' of available ones. Trying to look at commonly used and helpful ones here.


*"Alright, but can you get ones youve used and liked so its not a list of 'all' of available ones. "* 
Why

I would think they all would be of help to someone at one time or another

What are of no help to you, may be just the thing to someone else...

Are you trying to create an exclusive list for some reason?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah im looking at more popular ones. I guess it would vary for usefulness from person to person, but there could be some shortcuts for other programs that are commonly used (like I said, microsoft office products included). Be much better to display the shortcut, and tell us why it is useful. eg. alt+tab becuase you can use it even when your computer is even in a slow state, and you dont have to wait too see if its possible you clicked the program in the taskbar correctly. The reason I dont like the one from microsoft is becuase you may have seen it before, but its among such a big list that you are likely to forget it (and not find it useful). If you get one from a person, you know its considerably helpful and may want to try it, and so you get a habit of using it.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

when your replying here, you can just hit Alt+S , alot easyier then clicking.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=useful+keyboard+shortcuts&spell=1


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

hewee,
Now thats what I'm talking about, print the page out and you decide whats best for you.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy *billz0251*

I guess you didn't like the second link I posted HERE... 3 or 4 pages of shortcut links...

here it is again...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=keyboard+shortcuts

*Jay_JWLH *
"The reason I dont like the one from microsoft is becuase you may have seen it before, but its among such a big list that you are likely to forget it (and not find it useful). "

If it's useful and you use it ...you will not likely forget it... 

How about Ctrl+c and Ctrl+v ... probably the most used of all... copy and paste

buck


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

IE and Firefox: When typing an internet address in the address bar... type webname and hit CTRL > Enter. This will add www. and .com to the address and go to it. Exam. > type google hold CRTL > hit Enter and it will take you to www.google.com.

Just in Firefox: same as above but SHIFT >Enter does .net and CTRL>SHIFT>Enter does .org.
It takes a little bit to get used to, but is saves lots of time.

Also in Firefox CTRL>T opens a new tab. Very useful to me.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah, but all you have to do is type in google.com, and it will take to to google. you dont have to type google and hold cntrl etc.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Most...but not all... keyboard shortcut are for users that are afraid of mice...


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

On the contrary... Mice are for people that don't know keyboard shortcuts. 
It's easier to hit a key or two than bring your mouse up and click on a button (and much faster).


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

matt_aj said:


> On the contrary... Mice are for people that don't know keyboard shortcuts.
> It's easier to hit a key or two than bring your mouse up and click on a button (and much faster).


I believe that's *your* opinion...

half the time I can't find my keyboard


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Ctrl key can be combined with other keys to make some great shortcuts but, its also very good by itself. For instance, holding the Ctrl key in a web browser will temporarily disable your pop-up blocker. Occasionally, an exceptionally diligent pop-up blocker may hinder your ability to open a new window; not anymore! Hold the Ctrl key while clicking the applicable hyperlink and voila! This hasnt been tested with every pop-up blocker on the market, but should work with most of them. You can also hold down the Ctrl key if you want a link to be displayed in a new window.

Source Data Doctors


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Another good feature with the CTRL key is changing font size in IE and Firefox. Hold down the CTRL key and move your scroll button on the mouse. This will change the font size bigger or smaller depending on which way you scroll.


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

Shift while clicking a link will make the new link in a new window. I cant stand when a link hijacks my current window when i dont want it to


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

rez410 said:


> Shift while clicking a link will make the new link in a new window. I cant stand when a link hijacks my current window when i dont want it to


you don't have this checked by chance do you...

buck


----------



## rez410 (Dec 29, 2004)

No its not selected. but a lot of links will use the same window. and some will use a new window without holding shift. But when i know I want what im clicking in a new window i hold the shift key.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Let's start with the WinKey. This is the key with the backwards Windows flag or logo on it, which you may not have, depending on your keyboard.

WinKey + D = Minimizes all windows and shows the desktop
WinKey + L = Locks the computer (Windows XP only)
WinKey + Tab = Cycles through the programs shown on the taskbar
WinKey + F = Brings up the Windows Search box
WinKey+E = Opens up Windows Explorer
WinKey + R = Opens the Run dialog box
WinKey + Pause = Opens System Properties

Using the keyboard, you might find these useful.

SHIFT+F10 = Same as right-clicking an object
CTRL+ESC = Opens the Start menu
SHIFT = Press and hold down the SHIFT key while you insert a CD-ROM to bypass the auto-run feature
ALT+underlined letter in menu = Opens the menu
ALT+F4 = Closes the current program
CTRL+F4 = Closes the current window in a program
ALT+F6 = Switches between multiple windows in the same program
CTRL+Tab = Switches between multiple tabbed windows in the same program
SHIFT+DELETE = Deletes selection immediately, without it hitting the Recycle Bin

Here are some shortcuts for Microsoft Word.
Ctrl + A = Selects all the contents of a page
Ctrl + C = Copy selected text
Ctrl + X = Cut selected text
Ctrl + V = Paste the selected text
Ctrl + F = Opens the find box
Ctrl + B = Bolds the highlighted selection
Ctrl + I = Italicize the highlighted selection
Ctrl + K = Insert a link to a Web site
Ctrl + U = Underline the highlighted selection
Ctrl + Y = Repeat the last action performed
Ctrl + Z = Undo last action (I love this one!)
Ctrl + End = Moves the cursor to the end of the document
Ctrl + Home = Moves the cursor to the beginning of the document

And when you do need to use the mouse, here are some shortcuts for it.

Double-click = Selects a word
Triple-click = Selects a paragraph
Ctrl + Mouse wheel = Use it when you want to zoom in and out of what is showing on the screen


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Good site Buck52, I will be bookmarking that one.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

The best keyboard shortcuts are the ones you define yourself.

Why live with the style and limits of the keyboard shortcuts defined by Windows? They feel like they were designed by committees to me. The Windows Explorer has a set of shortcuts that seem to have been defined by the people who worked on that app. The same is true for the Desktop and other areas of Windows.

There are some wonderful freeware apps called Hotkey Managers that enable you to create entire systems of Hotkeys. You can even define one hotkey that loads an entirely new set of hotkeys - depending on what you are working on. For example, when you are working on word processing, you can press Alt-Ctl-W and that loads a set of hotkeys specifically for word processing. Then, when you want to work on a spreadsheet, you can press Alt-Ctl-S and that loads a different set of hotkeys specifically for spreadsheets. Of course, this assumes you have a very large set of hotkeys and need two different sets. Most people don't need that many.

I would recommend to anyone using a PC that they take the time to learn how to use a hotkey manager. They make your PC life so much simpler and easier.

Here are two excellent freeware hotkey managers and some remarks about them:

AUTOHOTKEY - http://www.autohotkey.com

HOEKEYS - http://dana.ucc.nau.edu/~tsr22/apps

I have used both of these hotkey managers. HOEKEYS is a very small hotkey manager. It's strengths are that it takes up very little space and requires very little time to learn how to use.

AUTOHOTKEY, on the other hand, is a deluxe hotkey manager. It can do almost anything a hotkey manager can do. In addition, it is designed to work with a well known automation tool and scripting language for Windows called AutoIt2. So if you learn how to use AUTOHOTKEY, you will have a leg up on learning how to use AutoIt2. If you are very serious about automating your Windows experience and willing to devote many hours to learn about scripting, perhaps AUTOHOTKEY is the best choice for you. On the other hand, if you just want to get a flavor for what hotkey managers are about, you might want to try HOEKEYS.

If you want to see some advanced uses of hotkeys and try a more sophisticated Hotkey manager, you can try this one:

www.geocities.com/jdn_hotkeys/index.html


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

You should know there are some small differences in the way that Windows has defined its base hotkeys for XP vs Win98.

Some keys - like the F12 key cannot be defined as a hotkey in XP but can be defined in W98. The reverse is also true for a couple of keys in W98. Unfortunately, I can't remember which ones. But my point is that the way Windows has defined its hotkeys is messy and you can do a better job by defining your own.

The seven hotkeys reserved by XP are: F12 S-F12 C-ESC AC-DEL CS-ESC W-L W-U

The nine reserved WIN hotkeys defined before specifying NoWinKeys are: W-B, W-D, W-E, W-F, W-M, W-R, W-F01, W-TAB, W-Pause. When you use the NoWinKeys registry tweak, these nine are then made available for you to use.

There is an XP Registry tweak which disables the hotkeys which use the WIN modifier. You can do that as follows:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\NoWinKeys REG_DWORD 1

I use this tweak because I find that I can make much better use of the WIN key when I define the hotkeys for my own purposes. But be careful because this tweak is only available under XP - not Win98.

You should also know that even when you disable these hotkeys, XP still makes use of WIN+L and WIN+U and you can't disable those two. This is just another example of some of the inconsistencies and deficiencies XP foists on us when we use its Hotkeys. 

I would recommend to anyone using a PC that they take the time to learn how to use a hotkey manager. They make your PC life so much simpler and easier.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Here are the ones I use most, plus a list of those from M$ which I put in a table. They are .doc's, and some folks don't like .doc's. Hope you can use them.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks rameam! That was very nice of you....:up: MOF... I'm printing them now.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

One I use alot
alt + shift

Cycles the language input if you have the language bar enabled.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I posted this before. My favorite keyboard shortcut is: Shut down your computer in One second (well..umm don't time it)
(most current Windows versions)

Press the Windows key, release, and then press the "U" key twice. Windows will automatically shut down. Don't forget to save any files you're working on when you try this tip or you'll lose them...


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh very good. If that does work, then ill be using that shortcut a lot.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I couldn't find an answer by searching the forum. 

Does anyone know any Google search shortcuts? I'm interested in shortcuts to clear the search box, and for "I'm Feeling Lucky".

Thanks.


----------



## htn (Apr 23, 2007)

Shift + Insert = Alternate way of pasting.
Winkey + D = Minimizes all the windows and returns to the browser. (doesn't close any of windows or programs though)
Control + Shift + Escape = Alternate way of getting the task manager (ctrl + alt + del)


----------



## htn (Apr 23, 2007)

For google, if you want to search something that has a lot of words like "windows vista tips", and you especially want google to search the word "vista", then do this:
"windows vista* tips". (just a little star by it)


----------



## imio (Apr 9, 2007)

try this. Windows key, U, U. = Shutdown computer! Very Helpful.


----------



## gunjan143 (Apr 26, 2007)

MORE INFORMATION
Windows system key combinations
 F1: Help 
 CTRL+ESC: Open Start menu 
 ALT+TAB: Switch between open programs 
 ALT+F4: Quit program 
 SHIFT+DELETE: Delete item permanently 

Back to the top

Windows program key combinations
 CTRL+C: Copy 
 CTRL+X: Cut 
 CTRL+V: Paste 
 CTRL+Z: Undo 
 CTRL+B: Bold 
 CTRL+U: Underline 
 CTRL+I: Italic 

Back to the top

Mouse click/keyboard modifier combinations for shell objects
 SHIFT+right click: Displays a shortcut menu containing alternative commands 
 SHIFT+double click: Runs the alternate default command (the second item on the menu) 
 ALT+double click: Displays properties 
 SHIFT+DELETE: Deletes an item immediately without placing it in the Recycle Bin 

Back to the top

General keyboard-only commands
 F1: Starts Windows Help 
 F10: Activates menu bar options 
 SHIFT+F10 Opens a shortcut menu for the selected item (this is the same as right-clicking an object 
 CTRL+ESC: Opens the Start menu (use the ARROW keys to select an item) 
 CTRL+ESC or ESC: Selects the Start button (press TAB to select the taskbar, or press SHIFT+F10 for a context menu) 
 ALT+DOWN ARROW: Opens a drop-down list box 
 ALT+TAB: Switch to another running program (hold down the ALT key and then press the TAB key to view the task-switching window) 
 SHIFT: Press and hold down the SHIFT key while you insert a CD-ROM to bypass the automatic-run feature 
 ALT+SPACE: Displays the main window's System menu (from the System menu, you can restore, move, resize, minimize, maximize, or close the window) 
 ALT+- (ALT+hyphen): Displays the Multiple Document Interface (MDI) child window's System menu (from the MDI child window's System menu, you can restore, move, resize, minimize, maximize, or close the child window) 
 CTRL+TAB: Switch to the next child window of a Multiple Document Interface (MDI) program 
 ALT+underlined letter in menu: Opens the menu 
 ALT+F4: Closes the current window 
 CTRL+F4: Closes the current Multiple Document Interface (MDI) window 
 ALT+F6: Switch between multiple windows in the same program (for example, when the Notepad Find dialog box is displayed, ALT+F6 switches between the Find dialog box and the main Notepad window) 

Back to the top

Shell objects and general folder/Windows Explorer shortcuts
For a selected object:  F2: Rename object 
 F3: Find all files 
 CTRL+X: Cut 
 CTRL+C: Copy 
 CTRL+V: Paste 
 SHIFT+DELETE: Delete selection immediately, without moving the item to the Recycle Bin 
 ALT+ENTER: Open the properties for the selected object 

To copy a file
Press and hold down the CTRL key while you drag the file to another folder. 
To create a shortcut
Press and hold down CTRL+SHIFT while you drag a file to the desktop or a folder. 
Back to the top

General folder/shortcut control
 F4: Selects the Go To A Different Folder box and moves down the entries in the box (if the toolbar is active in Windows Explorer) 
 F5: Refreshes the current window. 
 F6: Moves among panes in Windows Explorer 
 CTRL+G: Opens the Go To Folder tool (in Windows 95 Windows Explorer only) 
 CTRL+Z: Undo the last command 
 CTRL+A: Select all the items in the current window 
 BACKSPACE: Switch to the parent folder 
 SHIFT+click+Close button: For folders, close the current folder plus all parent folders 

Back to the top

Windows Explorer tree control
 Numeric Keypad *: Expands everything under the current selection 
 Numeric Keypad +: Expands the current selection 
 Numeric Keypad -: Collapses the current selection. 
 RIGHT ARROW: Expands the current selection if it is not expanded, otherwise goes to the first child 
 LEFT ARROW: Collapses the current selection if it is expanded, otherwise goes to the parent 

Back to the top

Properties control
 CTRL+TAB/CTRL+SHIFT+TAB: Move through the property tabs 

Back to the top

Accessibility shortcuts
 Press SHIFT five times: Toggles StickyKeys on and off 
 Press down and hold the right SHIFT key for eight seconds: Toggles FilterKeys on and off 
 Press down and hold the NUM LOCK key for five seconds: Toggles ToggleKeys on and off 
 Left ALT+left SHIFT+NUM LOCK: Toggles MouseKeys on and off 
 Left ALT+left SHIFT+PRINT SCREEN: Toggles high contrast on and off 

Back to the top

Microsoft Natural Keyboard keys
 Windows Logo: Start menu 
 Windows Logo+R: Run dialog box 
 Windows Logo+M: Minimize all 
 SHIFT+Windows Logo+M: Undo minimize all 
 Windows Logo+F1: Help 
 Windows Logo+E: Windows Explorer 
 Windows Logo+F: Find files or folders 
 Windows Logo+D: Minimizes all open windows and displays the desktop 
 CTRL+Windows Logo+F: Find computer 
 CTRL+Windows Logo+TAB: Moves focus from Start, to the Quick Launch toolbar, to the system tray (use RIGHT ARROW or LEFT ARROW to move focus to items on the Quick Launch toolbar and the system tray) 
 Windows Logo+TAB: Cycle through taskbar buttons 
 Windows Logo+Break: System Properties dialog box 
 Application key: Displays a shortcut menu for the selected item 

Back to the top

Microsoft Natural Keyboard with IntelliType software installed
 Windows Logo+L: Log off Windows 
 Windows Logo+P: Starts Print Manager 
 Windows Logo+C: Opens Control Panel 
 Windows Logo+V: Starts Clipboard 
 Windows Logo+K: Opens Keyboard Properties dialog box 
 Windows Logo+I: Opens Mouse Properties dialog box 
 Windows Logo+A: Starts Accessibility Options (if installed) 
 Windows Logo+SPACEBAR: Displays the list of Microsoft IntelliType shortcut keys 
 Windows Logo+S: Toggles CAPS LOCK on and off 

Back to the top

Dialog box keyboard commands
 TAB: Move to the next control in the dialog box 
 SHIFT+TAB: Move to the previous control in the dialog box 
 SPACEBAR: If the current control is a button, this clicks the button. If the current control is a check box, this toggles the check box. If the current control is an option, this selects the option. 
 ENTER: Equivalent to clicking the selected button (the button with the outline) 
 ESC: Equivalent to clicking the Cancel button 
 ALT+underlined letter in dialog box item: Move to the corresponding item 

Back to the top


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

APPLIES TO
 Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition 
 Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 
 Microsoft Windows 98 Standard Edition 
 Microsoft Windows 95 

Back to the


----------

